# 02 Altima 3.5 SE



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Doesnt the Altima have something that warns you your brakes are worn? I've got 21,000 of mostly city driving,i'm i getting close?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It really depends on how you drive as to how long they will actually last. I have an 02 3.5SE with 62,000 and factory brakes, I'm getting real close though. Probably gonna get a big brake kit sometime in the next month or two.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> It really depends on how you drive as to how long they will actually last. I have an 02 3.5SE with 62,000 and factory brakes, I'm getting real close though. Probably gonna get a big brake kit sometime in the next month or two.


62,000 on factory's,wow! LOL You must not stop much. Hope its not me in the x walk. :loser:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mostly highway miles, and I go easy on the brakes. Gear down and start slowing down early. Most of the time just to piss off the guy riding my ass.


----------

